# whats the biggest animal you can kill with a slingshot?



## me :-B

whats the biggest animal you could kill if you hit it in a vital spot like the head or neck?


----------



## lightgeoduck

Moved to Hunting sub-forum

LGD


----------



## Ry-shot

i once took a elephant with my bb shooter once .


----------



## Hrawk

Being new to the sport, your first priority should be consistent accuracy and nothing more.

When you can repeatedly hit a 1" target at hunting ranges, then it's time to start looking at ammo and band strength. Only then, are you ready to consider hunting.

Spend a bit of time reading through the forum, there is a wealth of information on this topic already.


----------



## bkcooler

If your name is Jorg, pretty much anything alive.


----------



## josephlys

Blue Whale


----------



## Hrawk

josephlys said:


> Blue Whale


----------



## ZDP-189

me :-B said:


> whats the biggest animal you could kill if you hit it in a vital spot like the head or neck?


You could potentially kill something big or someone with a (un)lucky hit. Opinions are divided as to how reliably that can be done. I have never managed to hit/kill anything with a slingshot, not that I often have the opportunity nor reason to try. I hope you can glean more from experienced slingshot hunters. All I can offer is the following observations:
While slingshots can cause injury or worse, I personally consider slingshots to be pretty poor self-defence weapons. In some cases you would be better off beaning the chap over the head with a mobile phone.
Wild animals, unlike an attacker, don't want confrontation and would rather not be in a fight for their lives. Generally they don't sit still if they think you are shooting rocks at them.
The ability of a person to achieve a clean kill is more dependent on the skill of the hunter than the power of the slingshot. A whopping great rock in a monster slingshot won't do much if you miss.
Those that hunt with a hand held slingshot firing regular projectiles generally hunt small game. Some small game and varmints such as squirrels are known to be harder to kill with a slingshot. Who knows whether a larger game animal will die of fright or shrug it off.
I don't know of anyone that is confident that they can kill medium sized to large game cleanly every shot with a hand held slingshot and regular projectiles.
Larger game kills (fish, deer) have been reported with the use of arrows. Bows are generally better at shooting arrows than slingshots.
I know of only one human fatality involving a slingshot and that was a child hit in the chest with a fist sized rock shot from a big bungee cord and cup tied to fixed posts.
Whatever you do, please take the locally applicable laws into account. Please shoot safely and sensibly and wear safety glasses.


----------



## NaturalFork

If you want to kill large game. My suggestion would be to acquire the proper weapon. If you are looking to go primitive, you can still pick up a recurve bow for $120 that will last a lifetime and be capable of killing very large game.


----------



## me :-B

i wasnt planning on hunting till i became more accurate.and i wasnt planning on hunting big game either it was just curiousity.


----------



## josephlys

If you can get head shots on ducks, rooster or geese. They'd die pretty quick.


----------



## me :-B

would you be able to kill a fox,a moose or even an elephant with a slingshot if you wanted/had to?


----------



## josephlys

Wow I think an average person would struggle with even a coyote. Fox it has been done before, I have been tempted to take such vermin many times but think it's not a very good idea as chances of wounding/ botched shot is pretty high (unless you are a big guy with powerful catty and hunting at close distance) I know it's pretty tempting but not the best idea. The problem is they have thick skulls that can deflect a shot. Moose, elephant ehh.. No, unless you use an arrow with the catty but then again a botched hunt is likely to occur. My 2 c.


----------



## me :-B

so a fox would be the biggest animal possible?
yay, i finally got an answer to my question!


----------



## NaturalFork




----------



## josephlys

The last 2 post really made me laugh


----------



## fishjunkie

well if it where a sling bow i have seen people take 200 plus pound hoggs


----------



## ZDP-189

NaturalFork said:


>


Plus one to NF who sums up my feelings exactly. He doesn't want knowledge, he wants the answer to a multiple choice question.


----------



## Nico

Well the maturity level of the Querent has deffinately shined through.. 
Glad I did not waste my time with a _proper response _to this thread.


----------



## frogman

He was a minimum of 100 verticle ft. Heavy jungle, no other shots. 300grain projectle, 220fps, Direct hit, blew him right out of the tree......Frogman

(Not all slingshots are up to the task)


----------



## NaturalFork

frogman said:


> He was a minimum of 100 verticle ft. Heavy jungle, no other shots. 300grain projectle, 220fps, Direct hit, blew him right out of the tree......Frogman
> 
> (Not all slingshots are up to the task)


Sweet! You should post stuff like this more often frogman.


----------



## harson

buffalo


----------



## josephlys

Wow that's an awesome kill frogman, and my what big tubes you have...


----------



## ZDP-189

Them dogs look big. Fantastic!


----------



## fishjunkie

i have never seen pitts used for hunting anything other then hoggs it is great to see that they can hunt other game


----------



## frogman

With proper training American Pitbull Terriers can do anything any other dog can do, and then whip the other dog.......................Frogman


----------



## steveinessex

Download hawke chair gun ballistics software you can put in any projectile weight calibre speed etc. It has a wound channel graph if you right click the mouse.
A 0.451 150 g lead ball traveling at 250fps will create a wound channel (average) 2.7 inches deep in flesh. Headshots aside thats probably good enough to kill a fox with a good body shot. Mind you i have seen this penetration way exceeded on the slingshot channel with ballistic jelly.
So a deer say with a lucky hit in the neck may die a bear will eat you as will all the African big 5.
Use a broadhead arrow, that would take out anything with a slingshot.


----------



## fishjunkie

it is good to see them working like that giving the dog chance instead of a bad rap keep up the good work


----------



## pop shot

i heard rumors of frogman killing scamp's online persona, which was pretty large.


----------



## Buffalo

Black bear. But you have to know what you are doing. Don't try it unless you are ready for what could happen.


----------



## newconvert

Ry-shot said:


> i once took a elephant with my bb shooter once .


i read about this in the encyclopedia!


----------



## newconvert

NaturalFork said:


>


+1


----------



## WoodsRunner

Probably a Charlie Sheen...


----------



## manitoba

300 grains at 220fps.what kind of tubes are you pullen.Im using black threaband tubes and my 44 lead mold at 158 grains and cant get that velosity.them tubes are whippen.nice shot.


----------



## newconvert

josephlys said:


> Blue Whale


yup, i have mounted in my living room


----------

